# Rack and Pinion on an 03 Altima 2.5S



## marmolejo (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello everyone, I have a simple question, I took my car to the dealership and was told that my rack and pinion on my car was broken, I driven my car a lot the past three years, has anyone heard of this happening around 75000 miles in an Altima. This is my second Altima, I had a 97' Altima and never encountered that problem, I drove that one for about 140000 miles. thank you for your help, everyone.

marmolejo


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Haven't heard of that problem. Did they explain how it was broken? Faulty seals? Or some sort of external damage like hitting a rock?


----------



## AltibOi02 (May 30, 2005)

Haven't heard of this problem either....did the car turn at all? Or was it making wiered noises which lead to the rack and pinion problem?


----------



## Redmax (Jun 23, 2005)

Normally a broken rack would leak fluid all over the place


----------



## DatsunZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Redmax said:


> Normally a broken rack would leak fluid all over the place


Broken is too general a term. Did the major push and pull parts or rack and pinion teeth, break or it is the power assist component failing/leaking. If it is the major mechanical parts, I will not forgive Nissan if they snap. crack or physically break even under harder driving condition on a road (note many miles and even higher speed is NOT harder driving for these parts unless you are going those rough country roads all the time because the strength without much big impace should be designed in. Of course, there is always exception for thsoe strike of luck kind of breakage - an inherent nature of mechanical parts.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

marmolejo said:


> Hello everyone, I have a simple question, I took my car to the dealership and was told that my rack and pinion on my car was broken, I driven my car a lot the past three years, has anyone heard of this happening around 75000 miles in an Altima. This is my second Altima, I had a 97' Altima and never encountered that problem, I drove that one for about 140000 miles. thank you for your help, everyone.
> 
> marmolejo


Hello. I had the same diagnosis. I have a 02 altima 2.5s and around 60,000 miles, i had a hard time turning steering wheel. It was almost idio pathic and would go away as quick as it would come, untill of couse, it got worse and worse. It got so bad that i would turn the steering wheel and if I didnt bring the steering wheel back to the straight position, my car would stay in the turn. Took it to my normal family mechanic and was told it was the rack and pinion..............
after taking my car into the dealership and many test drives(as the problem would seem to disapate if car wasnt warmed up) they(dealers) finally R/O the rack and pinion and said my lower knuckle in the steering column was gone. So, fixing this was of course less money then the R&P. The peice was on back order for awhile and alot of fighting with Nissan to speed order(as my steering wheel locking wasnt safe) they fixed and almost 1 yr later, the problem hasnt returned. GET A SECOND OPINION!!!!!
Explain to the technician that if your knuckle in the steering column is gone, then it will exhibit the signs of a bad R&P and to check it out. My total cost was $90 to diagnose and another 100$ for repair.


----------

